# Rate 'my' waist :)



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a good 15 years experience with hots and others, but this is my first Boa. I rescued her last summer and now after having her in my care for over six month and fed her birds, rabbits, rats etc., I thought I check with boa keepers to see how her body shape is. 

She looks very square - which I think is the main thing, but have a look and let me know 

She is about 8-9ft, weighs in about 1.5st (11KG) and is about 10yrs old..

Hard to get a decent picture where she is straight. So hopefully 'part' of her will do


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good to me... My male is about the same length and weight and looks about the same in cross section


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks 

What a chunky piece of muscle they are.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

She is a cracker!

It is very hard to know when they are overweight. 
They develop pockets of fat tissue, which we can’t see.

Watching some of the animals at home podcasts, there was talk about the importance of introducing fasting periods, as part of natural cycles, and feeding routines at much reduced frequencies to often seen in domestic keeping.

Its good that you are keeping a check on her, and setting her out for exercise. We have a small tasty sprocker spaniel so agreed never to keep any big boids (not that I could spare the space even if I wanted to)


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea I mix it up. I leave anything between 3-6 weeks between feeds depending on food size. 6 weeks mainly after a chunky rabbit and 3-4 after an ex breeder rat. With birds she struggles and will only ever have one so I might drop the frequency.


----------

